# Chicken Pox!



## Flea (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi

I have been advised a girl who I work closely with, her daughter has chicken pox, has just come out in the spots! Obviously she has been told to stay away from pg women, I am not pg. However am on Cycle day 27 and injecting buresrlin at the moment.
I may be panicking over nothing but in a couple of weeks O hope to have embryos enplanted could I be carrying the virus then?
I am not sure.??

Please advise
Thanks a lot
Emma (Flea)


----------



## Flea (Jun 5, 2003)

Hi Ladies
Yikes, its all a bit scary really isnt it! Thanks for your replies, I have done some research now and it seems that if you have had Cpox its OK! 
Phew..something else to worry about really isnt it and we could all do without that!!

Take care
Em xx


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Flea said:


> Hi
> 
> I have been advised a girl who I work closely with, her daughter has chicken pox, has just come out in the spots! Obviously she has been told to stay away from pg women, I am not pg. However am on Cycle day 27 and injecting buresrlin at the moment.
> I may be panicking over nothing but in a couple of weeks O hope to have embryos enplanted could I be carrying the virus then?
> ...


If you have had chicken pox you are immune anyway. If you haven't conatct your clinic and they will sort it out for you.

Regards,

Peter


----------

